# Alternative Families Show Oct 23- London



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i just wondered if anyone had seen this it is an exhibtion for alternative families, covering fertiLity treatment, adoption/fostering, civil partnerships, London Women's clinic are there as well- it's only £5 if you register before or £10 on the door
http://www.alternativefamiliesshow.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> London Women's clinic are there as well- http://www.alternativefamiliesshow.com/


That's enough to keep me away lol


----------

